# made a new website!



## redtailgal (Aug 17, 2011)

,


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice.  You're old dauchsund looks sweet.

I really, REALLY wish you lived closer.  *sigh*
I paid a 4-H kid 50$ to help me take 'good' pics of my goats and still didn't end up w/ all of them done.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 17, 2011)

Always nice to take something off of the "Wanna Do" List.   Very nice webpage.  Nice pictures.  Better Half is excellent with a camera too.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice!  Love the picture of the foal with his momma.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 17, 2011)

z


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the Compliments! and thanks for looking.
> 
> Research: your hubby takes pics? does he have a site? (I would love to see)


Hubby is a Licensed Property Inspector/Adjuster.  It's his job to make sure he takes perfect pictures.  Unfortunately those pictures can't be reproduced due to contract with client.  I'm looking into opening my own facebook account.  Enjoyed many on here who post theirs.  But I heard many bad things about Facebook and the rest of them that I'm very leery.  When you hear what goes on with the kids, I don't really want to be part of it.  Might just post pics here.  Starting to enjoy taking photos again of the bunnies.  

But really enjoyed your site.  Very nice pictures.  Really good detail.  And as the photographer say, Good F Stop!  Camera jargon.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to dog-nap your big blue mastiff!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 18, 2011)

z


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 19, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Lol, she is actually black.  She only looks blue in certain light, so I do love that pic.
> 
> You could try to dog nap her, doubt you'd get very far though.  She has this hangup.....no one is allowed to get out of their car unless I tell her its ok, she will terrify them into staying put.  BUT once I tell her "chill out", she will let them out of the car and then slobber all over their shoes if I'm not careful.
> 
> ...


Sounds like my kind of dog! And from your funny story, sounds like you both have a Great relationship!  IMHO, She showed you that You are Alpha and that no one touches your goats.  Just like she won't let anyone touch you until you give her the sign.


----------

